
Web Programming with Continuations - spydez
http://www.double.co.nz/pdf/continuations.pdf
======
gm
Some mention of what a continuation is in Scheme would have helped... (Not
that I'm asking for it, it just would have made a world of difference to the
reader)

------
kylec
The article mentions saving continuations on the client without really
mentioning how this would be accomplished. As far as I know it's not possible
to import/export continuations as text so you'd basically have to hack
something up instead.

------
tinylox
I agree some form of code example would have been much more interesting.

